# Dish 's response to me e-mail



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

this actually funny, I want to here what you guys think. I sent this yeaterday, heres the reply.

Dear Customer,
Thank you for your e-mail. Effective immediately the VOOM HD line-up can no longer be viewed by our customers. DISH Network continues to be the leader in providing the best movies, sports and entertainment in High Definition. In order to provide you with top quality entertainment, DISH Network continually evaluates and at times, makes changes to our channel line-up. We plan to use this opportunity to introduce exciting new HD channels offering a breadth and depth of programming that better complements our already robust HD offerings.
DISH Network understands it may feel like DISH is removing your favorite programming, but check out the comparable HD programming that is available!
VOOM Channel
Alternative Programming
Channel #
Monsters HD
Chiller (Only available in SD)
199
Rave HD
MHD
9469
Rush HD
Universal HD, HD Net
9427, 9422
Specific HD Movies
HD Net Movies, Universal HD, and Premiums in HD
9423, 9427

Also check out the following exciting new channels that will be available in the DISH HD Package!
· ABC Family HD (DISH Network Ch. 180)
· Biography HD (Ch. 119)
· Bravo HD (Ch. 129)
· Cartoon HD (Ch. 176)
· Cinemax 5 Star (Ch. 381)
· Cinemax HD West (Ch. 380)
· Comcast Sports Network Bay Area HD (Ch. 419)*
· Comcast Sports Network New England HD (Ch. 435)*
· CNBC HD (Ch. 208)
· CNN HD (Ch. 200)
· Disney HD East (Ch. 172)
· ESPNews HD (Ch. 142)
· Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Ch. 187)
· MGM HD (Ch. 385)
· Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122)
· Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374)
· Tennis Channel HD (Ch. 400)
· Toon Disney HD (Ch. 174)
· Travel Channel HD (Ch. 215)
· USA HD (Ch. 105)
· Weather Channel HD (Ch. 214)
· World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)

*Launch Wednesday, May 14

Watch for even more high definition channels over the upcoming weeks as DISH Network grows to over 100 national HD channels by end of year. For additional information please visit HYPERLINK "http://www.dishnetwork.com/HDupdate"www.DishNetwork.com/HDupdate. Thank you for being a DISH Network customer.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

DISH Network E-Care

Your message:

Full Name: @#^%@#$^@%#(&%
Account Number: 8255-

Question: WHY DID YOU GUYS DUMP VOOM CHANNELS? I have been with Dish for years now, and this is the only reason I stayed with Dish because of Voom.
I will wait a few weeks to see if they come back, if not, off to Direct tv


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I got the same email response. Dropping Voom was a bonehead move and just shows that E* does not understand HD.

Does E* really think that subs will start watching channels in HD that they never watched in SD just because the channel is now HD? (also, many of the new channels do not have HD content)

I already have D*. Without Voom, I can no longer justify E*. Too many holes in HD sports.
No unique HD programming. No HD RSN in central NJ.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Moderators, please move this to the "Voom" thread. Thanks


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Dumping Voom was a good move. The bandwidth is better used on the channels they've added. The Voom channels were crap anyways so no loss there.

"Does E* really think that subs will start watching channels in HD that they never watched in SD just because the channel is now HD?"

Actually, yes! I only watch HD and there are a number of shows i've started watching simply because they were in HD. Looks much much better when you have a 119" screen.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Moderators, please move this to the "Voom" thread. Thanks


this wasn't intended as another voom thread per say, this was to show that Dish does not actually respond to e-mails, as you can see it still shows channels that we no longer have,


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

What gets me is how E* continues to push the following statement:

"DISH Network continues to be the leader in providing the best movies, sports and entertainment in High Definition"

This is NOT TRUE!!! They have NOT been the leader in ANY of these categories for years!! How this is not false advertising is beyond me.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

anex80 said:


> What gets me is how E* continues to push the following statement:
> 
> "DISH Network continues to be the leader in providing the best movies, sports and entertainment in High Definition"
> 
> This is NOT TRUE!!! They have NOT been the leader in ANY of these categories for years!! How this is not false advertising is beyond me.


Well actually it was true. Up until Direct had their big rollout this last fall.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Whether they are or are not the leader is very subjective. I think they WERE the leader when they had Voom. They lost this leadership when they dropped the Voom channels. Now they no longer are the leader and have nothing unique to set them apart from anyone else.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's their receivers that set them apart. The VIP-622 and VIP-722 are excellent products and it's because of those and the HD only package that I stay with dish.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Whether they are or are not the leader is very subjective. I think they WERE the leader when they had Voom. They lost this leadership when they dropped the Voom channels. Now they no longer are the leader and have nothing unique to set them apart from anyone else.


I couldn't agree with you more, Richard. All the other HD channels are available to everyone and, eventually, they all carry the same channels. Voom is what made them different.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

archer75 said:


> It's their receivers that set them apart. The VIP-622 and VIP-722 are excellent products and it's because of those and the HD only package that I stay with dish.


Exactly. From all of the complaints I've heard about D* equipment and the software, is THE major reason why we never switched to D*. E* has always had better equipment and software.

Just be patient people, E* will catch up with D* sooner or later. I know dumping VOOM was a bad choice, IMO. I used to watch World Sports, and I'll miss the occasional CFL and La Liga Soccer games, but as long as E* gets my local channels by football season I'll be happy.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> this wasn't intended as another voom thread per say, this was to show that Dish does not actually respond to e-mails, as you can see it still shows channels that we no longer have,


It does? It may have been formatted weird, but it looks like they're trying to show you great alternates to the VOOM stuff.


```
VOOM Channel    Alternative Programming    Channel #
Monsters HD    Chiller (Only available in SD)    199
Rave HD    MHD    9469
Rush HD    Universal HD, HD Net    9427, 9422
HD Movies    HD Net Movies, Universal HD,      
                                       and Premiums in HD    9423, 9427
```
I can't format it right, but you get the picture.

If so, what I want to know is how UniversalHD and HDNet are comparable to RushHD?


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, Richard. All the other HD channels are available to everyone and, eventually, they all carry the same channels. Voom is what made them different.


See now that is where you are wrong. I can't watch the Yankees in HD here in Chicago, I can't watch the Miami Dolphins in HD in Chicago. They need to eliminate the Sports part of their statement, because in no way are they the HD leader in Sports. The only place to get NFL games in HD from around the country is D* and the same goes for MLB.
Sure E* has NBA and NHL but so does D*. In my book as a sports fan D* clearly blows Dish out of the water for HD Sports.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> It does? It may have been formatted weird, but it looks like they're trying to show you great alternates to the VOOM stuff.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Chiller doesnt even come close to Monsters HD..a poor substitute..big difference between uncut horror movies in HD vs. crappy third rate horror shows in SD with commercials


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

Deke Rivers said:


> Chiller doesnt even come close to Monsters HD..a poor substitute..big difference between uncut horror movies in HD vs. crappy third rate horror shows in SD with commercials


You're not kidding. Chiller, Showtime Beyond, and Showtime Extreme all together don't come close.

Monsters was the only Voom channel that I really watched often. Rave occasionally and the new Voom Movies looked like it might be pretty watchable. The others were just menu clutter for me.

I would have left E for the loss of Monsters alone, but for their equipment.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I too sent letters to..

1. Dish and received the very same response as the original poster.

2. Voom and received the very same message that is on the main page of the Voom site for the last few days.


> Dear Viewer:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us about the VOOM HD channels. We truly regret that our world class suite of 15 high definition channels is no longer available to you and other Dish subscribers, but this decision was made solely by the Dish Network and is something we urged them not to do. We hope that you will be able to view the VOOM HD channels again soon.
> 
> ...


3. I deceided to take this one step further and sent e-mails to MGM-HD, HDNet Movies and Universal HD. Why? Because these are the only channels left at the Ultimate level I had some interest in. I could have included NHL, NBA, Smithsonian Channel HD and WFN but I no interest in those channels at all.

I have some interest in the channels I sent notes to but not $10.00 a month worth of interest. Here is what I sent them..


> Folks:
> 
> I just wanted to alert HDNet Movies, Universal HD and MGM that effective immediately I will no longer be able to view your channels and I am not alone as well. Here is why..
> 
> ...


Note: I disabled the links to the forums mentioned as I figured a moderator here would do it anyway. A link to this site was included in all my e-mails.

I couldn't find an e-mail address to Universal but I found a "contact us" button their web site that sent me to a form to fill out. I pasted this message there.

There has not been a response yet from the channels.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You should have spelled out "World Fishing Network" for them. They might not believe that Dish would put that (non HD) channel in an upper tier (HD) package.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

I got the exact same letter back from them when I emailed them about getting rid of VOOM, although I expressed my happiness with adding some of the ones they did, I made sure they knew how disappointed I was in losing Monsters HD and Kung Fu HD....I watched those quite often and unfortunately as much as I wanted Chiller it cant compare to Monsters HD and saying that it does is a big freaking joke. Going from fully uncut all HD movies with no commercials to cut, edited and lots of commercials isnt even close to being a good thing, while I like a lot of the horror themed shows on Chiller (and Chiller is going HD later this year) it still cant make up for the fact that everything is edited and they have lots of commercials

I hope VOOM finds their way to get back in the game with another provider, hopefully DirecTV will pick them up and that will give me reason to switch next year, I'm sticking out my contract with Dish till its over since besides losing some channels their service and their equipment has been top notch and thats something worth staying on for IMO


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

"Dish 's response to me e-mail"





Are you the lucky charms mascot?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Deke Rivers said:


> Chiller doesnt even come close to Monsters HD..a poor substitute..big difference between uncut horror movies in HD vs. crappy third rate horror shows in SD with commercials


Oh, believe you me, I agree. I was just pointing out what they were trying to do. I'm not saying I agree with them.


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the original poster has a very good point: the few channels left in the Ultimate tier have been put in a bad position. The Ultimate package is now a terrible deal and many people will drop it (myself included). 

Don't the content providers have some kind of legal/contractural rules with Dish about how much their tier costs so that they are not priced out of the market? Or do HDnet movies MGMHD etc get paid the same by Dish no matter how many subscribers have the package?

Does Charlie ever actually engage his brain before he acts?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> "Dish 's response to me e-mail"
> 
> Are you the lucky charms mascot?


Heh... Maybe he saw Leprechaun, the movie, recently? 

But seriously... this should be a point of contention for those remaining channels left in Ultimate because they get left out in the cold if a lot of people drop that package. I hadn't thought about it, but I would be interested to know if anything comes of those emails.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If email exchanges is really the topic, here's my most recent.

Sent this obviously way too long email to [email protected]:


> At this point, this is just for information regarding our ViP722 (Receiver #R0083879712) unless you have suggestions.
> 
> Late last summer when we got our 722, I watched it carefully. While the HDD temperature numbers indicated it was running quite warm, it was not out of limits. Last year I rarely heard the fan running when the 722 was in standby mode.
> 
> ...


Of course, I got this reply:


> Dear,
> 
> Thank you for your email. DVR receivers have a built in fan that runs based on the temperature in the receiver. Many people will notice that the fan runs on a continuous basis. In addition, the receiver does retrieve data even when powered off which will cause the receiver's hard drive to spin. These are normal functions of the receiver and should not cause any issues in viewing programming. If the receiver becomes too hot the receiver will display an error message. To prevent the receiver from over heating keep the receiver on it's own shelf and ensure there are 3 inches of clearance around the sides and above the receiver.
> 
> ...


And, of course, I couldn't resist replying with a cc: to [email protected]:


> Dear Tech:
> 
> It is frustrating to get a response which indicates that my email was not read. My last paragraph stated:
> Again, at this point this is information only, unless you have any suggestions beyond the first few actions a tech on the phone would have me do such as a soft reboot, a hard reboot, a switch check, etc.​You, of course, told me how to do a hard reboot (unplug the receiver). Also you explained the fan situation with the 722 when it was clear from my email I already understood it and was just suggesting there may a design issue.
> ...


----------



## besalke (Oct 23, 2007)

So switch to Directv.....vote with your wallet!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

besalke said:


> So switch to Directv.....vote with your wallet!


I'm not unhappy with Dish, though not always happy with their choices. But I do like their DVRs.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Richard King said:


> You should have spelled out "World Fishing Network" for them. They might not believe that Dish would put that (non HD) channel in an upper tier (HD) package.


Richard: I did. Examine paragraph 3 in the e-mails sent to the other channel left at the Ultimate package. Maybe I should have added a :lol: or :eek2: or something else like that.

Still no response from the networks but it is a weekend.


----------

